# Lionel 2023 Diesel questions



## Newtown Joe (Jan 30, 2013)

I just purchased and received a Lionel 2023 Diesel. It was rated 6+ but I think it's more a 5. Anyway, I have two issues:
First, the rear main engine coupler sparks on a consistent basis as the train goes around the track. Is this normal? If not, what could be causing it?

Second, when I open the battery box it looks empty. How is the D battery connected. Is there something missing? What should I see in there?


----------



## Newtown Joe (Jan 30, 2013)

OK, I see the battery just sits in the cavity so it works but doesn't seem to be very loud, but that's maybe just how it works.

The rear coupler sparking I haven't solved yet.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Newtown Joe said:


> OK, I see the battery just sits in the cavity so it works but doesn't seem to be very loud, but that's maybe just how it works.
> 
> The rear coupler sparking I haven't solved yet.


There is a adjustment screw for the horn it is on the bottom of the horn with a locking nut.


----------



## Newtown Joe (Jan 30, 2013)

*2023 horn*

This engine's horn is a replacement and I don't see any adjusting screw but it sounds ok since I re-soldered a loose wire to the relay.
Thanks for your help


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

Those battery-powered horns are pretty crummy. I've had a hard time making any of them work.


----------



## Newtown Joe (Jan 30, 2013)

*Lionel 2023 Diesel*

The horn works ok but sounds kind of tinny. Oh well, it's a 63 year old toy, so I guess that was ok back then.

The good news; I think I found the cause of the rear sparking, a broken insulator in the rear truck, Part No. 2023-115. In fact, if it allows enough contact the train won't even run, it shorts out completely. I can get a replacement from Olsen's train parts.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

The horn is more of a meep meep sound. Like the road runner.


----------



## Newtown Joe (Jan 30, 2013)

*Diesel Horn*

Exactly! Meep! Meep! Meep! Meep!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Newtown Joe said:


> The horn works ok but sounds kind of tinny. Oh well, it's a 63 year old toy, so I guess that was ok back then.
> 
> The good news; I think I found the cause of the rear sparking, a broken insulator in the rear truck, Part No. 2023-115. In fact, if it allows enough contact the train won't even run, it shorts out completely. I can get a replacement from Olsen's train parts.


Well the horn can't be that old you say it is a replacement horn.
The original did have a adjustable horn like I mentioned.

Jeff the traintender has that part too, .50 cents cheaper then Olsens I think it was, I looked last night.
The shipping would probably be cheaper too and I know you would get it real quick.

When you order small parts like that your better off seeing if you need any thing else. Some parts are common on a lot of trains. The horseshoe washers for trucks is one I can think of off the top of my head. They are used on a lot of trains.
And the shipping would stay the same.


----------

